# Imaging vs. 2D sonar



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Is imaging the way to go these days? Im looking at a Lowrance 4x Elite DSI vs. the regular sonar unit. The DSI is 30-50 bucks more. Is it worth it? Thanks.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I can not speak of that unit. I have a HB with di and si. All I know is that I keep my screen on 2d, DI and SI all at once. The 2d shows a colored something on the bottom. The DI shows that it is a tree and not just a something. If you can believe that and i do, its really worth it. The side image completes the picture and says yep, its a tree.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I have the 597ci hd di. A majority of the time i run it with the 2d sonar on top and the di on the bottom. Its nice seeing whats actually down there. Running both also help you read the di and distenguish whats going on. Heres a few pics of my setup and you can see what i mean. sorry bout the lower range icon in the pics, i like being able to see the whole wate table on the finder so im always adjusting and in the pics that says 8.7' and 10.4' that is a car. Its a 4 doored bonneville/caprice classic sized vehicle surrounded by weeds.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Tom, didnt I tell you not to park in the lake! Pretty sweet pics.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Both 2D and DI will show the same thing...it is a little easier to interput the DI pics









I would consider several things before I purchased.
Features 
GPS
Power 
*SCREEN SIZE*

If I had to, I would wait a little longer and save a few more pennies and buy what I really wanted. 
When I was looking to upgrade Chaunc advised to buy the bigger unit, it was very good advice.


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Tom, thats INCREDIBLE! And thanks for all the pics guys.

It seems like the combo of the two is the way to go. My budget is pretty limited to under $200. If I spend anymore, my wife will kill me....

Any suggestions? If you have to pick ONE...would you go sonar or DI?

Seems I have the following to choose from:
http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-Elite4x-DSI-Color-Imaging-Fishfinder/product/53518000/247261

http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-Elite4x-Color-Fishfinder/product/11090805011713/247263

http://www.basspro.com/Garmin-echo-300C-DualBeam-Sonar-Fishfinder/product/10212501/137453

http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-Mark5x-Fishfinder/product/10215747/143070

http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-Mark4-Fishfinder/Chartplotter/product/11090805011714/247264

or maybe save up a bit more and get this guy?
http://www.basspro.com/Humminbird-Fishfinder-570-DI-Sonar-Fishfinder/product/10210564/102292


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I would consider several things before I purchased.
> Features
> GPS
> Power
> ...


While DI gives you much more clarity than sonar it's limitation is that it only shows a relatively small cone size directly under the transducer. With SI you can see out both sides of the boat 180 ft. (I think) but I don't set it for any farther than 100 ft. A couple of weeks ago I went to a new lake because the lakes I'd been fishing looked absolutely barren on the SI. I actually started to think the whole SI thing was just a bunch of hype. Some folks here on OGF gave me some pointers about this lake and in 4 hours I had marked more than 30 points to go back to and do more studying. With only DI that process would have taken forever.

How serious a fisherman are you and what species do you like to target? I have the HB 798ci si and wish I would have gone bigger. And another great feature about the upper end units is that once you mark a spot the unit will take you right back there and put you right on top of the structure. I got my unit for $750 and I'm sure there are some used ones out there from people wanting to go larger in the $500 range. I'd be more than willing to take you out sometime and let you play with my unit if it would help with the decision making. Just PM me and we'll get together.


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Shaggy. I'm still actually relatively new to fishing, so I cant go crazy...and again, my wife would have my head if i spent 500 or more. [email protected]

I might be able to push $300, but that might be a stretch...

Would you guys take a chartplotter over the DI? I only get to fish maybe once a week if that tell you my level.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Di over the 2d. At least the down imaging shows you exactly whats down there vs showing alot of clutter. At least you would know that its trees, wood, rocks or weeds. I paid 588.00 shipped to the door for mine. I really didnt want to pay that much but i figure at this rate i wont have to buy another unit for quite a while. Mine is mounted on a 12' jon boat. Ive taken it to small lakes like kiser and eastwood and as big as indian lake. Id like the side imaging as well but heck then id have a unit thats worth more than the boat and trailer combined. 

Just explain to the wife that if you go with a higher end unit youll never have to upgrade again. Yeah it may be a little more but shell understand when you wont have to upgrade plus youll be happier as well with a better unit. the 597 ci hd di is the top in the 500 series and the 798 hd ci i think is the top in that series. FYI if you get one of the upper models most dont come with manuals so you have to email humminbird to get one.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I also fish about once per week and I put a HDS 7 & a HDS 8 with LSS-1 SI on a 17 year old tracker w/40 hp merc so my electronics are worth more than the boat. If one day I decide to get a new boat, the electronics will either go with me or be sold seperately.

The one thing about having GPS (chartplotter) is once you find some structure you can mark it and return again and again. Whether its connected to your marine electronics or you use a hand held unit, it can be a valuable asset. I've been fishing some of the same structure I located over 30 years ago with an old flasher unit, GPS made it possible to pinpoint the exact possitions of those stumps.
DI vs 2D is a tough one. Over the years, I've found objects under water as stated earlier with my old flasher, with black and white 2D sonar and now with SI/DI & color 2D sonar.
Finding it is only half the battle, returning to it was the other half.


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, Ive decided to save the money for now and not get a chartplotter. Im hoping I can use an app on my cellphone for that.

The questions is, should I go with the color lawrance DI:
http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-Elite4x-DSI-Color-Imaging-Fishfinder/product/53518000/247261

or spend the extra money for the sonar and DI in the hummingbird:
http://www.basspro.com/Humminbird-Fishfinder-570-DI-Sonar-Fishfinder/product/10210564/102292

If the combo of sonar and DI isnt worth the $100, then my wife will be happier. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

And now my buddy has me thinking I need color.....

gosh this is difficult. Maybe the Garmin Echo 300c....

Would color serve me better than DI?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont think color really matters in a 2d unit. What about the humminbird 570di? 299.99 and it has 2d and down imaging. Its not a color unit or gps, but if you go out and get a cheap handheld gps you would be set. Uh edit! i just saw that was one of the one you had listed.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

TomC said:


> I dont think color really matters in a 2d unit.
> 
> 
> > I couldn't agree more. I actually think it complicates things just starting out.
> ...


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, in that case, it seems like the Humminbird 570 DI is the way to go! It has the DI and the 2d which I have read has their advantages and disadvantages but when used together, are very complimentary.

Thank you guys so much! This will be a crazy upgrade over my garmin 90 lol.


----------



## Rough House (Jun 1, 2012)

you def. want to use them in conjunction. Not just one or the other.


----------



## jabbers (Jul 12, 2012)

I am going to be trolling lake erie mostly. What do you guys think would best fit my needs?


----------

